# Jumping Ghostshrimp!



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok guys bad news I like to rearange the plants in my tank cut away bad leaves roots sift out some of the poop and old food.
So I was like.
"ok ghost shrimp are see through! I better take them out so I dont hurt them!"
so I removed all for of my ghostys: hambre, taco, paco, and pequeño
(named from largest to smallest sorry spanish 1 buddies named them)
any ways I had them in my bucket that I use for big water changes along with plants that floated on top. Any ways cleaned the tank rearanged the plants look in my bucket and im MISSING A GHOST SHRIMP 
i looked every where my mom eventualy told me to go outside because I was freeking out cause I couldnt find my poor hambre.
eventualy I found him under a box that he some how got under 
Please! Be careful with your ghost shrimp!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Is he alive???


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Naughty shrimp. Usually it's the bettas that give people heart attack moments.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

No sadly when I found him he was to gone to save 
the heater top is now empty  oh how he liked to sit up there and eat... What ever they eat.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

Awww...I had a ghost shrimp jump too. It was upsetting.

Sorry to hear about your shrimp!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I dont nae mine so I don't love them as much, but it still hurts


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Once mine jump too and it got stuck on the aquarium glass.Really funny.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*jumping shrimp*

the jumping is actually the natural prey response for shrimp. they flick their tails when threatened and can really move! Watch out for this when netting or transferring.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Cherry shrimp do it too. Silly little nits.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

seen it, its funny


----------



## Tobythefish (Nov 14, 2011)

One of my cherry shrimp did it too. He landed on a chair and luckily I found him within 10 seconds.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I am getting more this weekend along with switching to sand surprisingly my Betta ignore the shrimp I guess I am lucky like that. 
Many I can take her into taking me to get a few more plants hehehe


----------

